# What to fill Ditch with?



## Majahops

Hey guys I have a 16' long x 18" deep x 18" wide ditch in my yard that I want to fill in with good soil for growing grass. It was previously occupied by almost exclusively clay soil. Does anyone know what a good mix to fill it with would be? I still have the clay soil in a pile but would prefer to only use a portion in this mixture.

Thanks so very much!


----------



## Majahops

Really guys? No thoughts?


----------



## ABC123

The issue here is creating a soil horizon and not having water drain correctly. If you can buffer the fill with a clay mixed soil it would ideally drain better.


----------



## Majahops

First off thanks so much for responding.

That's the thing though, it's all clay. There is no discernible horizon that I can see. Should I just replace it with the same clay? Will trying to improve just worsen it?

Thanks so much!



ABC123 said:


> The issue here is creating a soil horizon and not having water drain correctly. If you can buffer the fill with a clay mixed soil it would ideally drain better.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Is this a drainage ditch? If so, how have you mitigated the water that use to flow through it?


----------



## Majahops

I dug it, started to do French drain, decided not to, now just want to know what I should fill it with. The question is much easier than you prolly think


----------



## Phids

Majahops said:


> I dug it, started to do French drain, decided not to, now just want to know what I should fill it with. The question is much easier than you prolly think


I think if you get as close to loam as possible, along with a small amount of organic matter, you should be good. However, if you're buying soil from a store, you should look for 2-way soil, and if that's not available, then 3-way soil.


----------

